

Sad fact - swah

The intersection of the languages I want to use and the languages software I'd like to have written were written in is the empty set.
======
mechanical_fish
Time for law school!

\---

Not that the above suggestion was necessarily unserious, but seriously: You
need to find a motivation for doing programming, or you need to find something
else to do. You may be motivated to entertain yourself. You may be motivated
to educate yourself. You may be motivated to educate or entertain others. Or
you may have other specific problems that you'd like to solve. Let the goal
determine the tools you use.

"I want to do perfect work without any compromises" is not a healthy life goal
for an engineer. Engineering is all about compromise. That's why our hero
figure is the hacker: A person who creates hacks. A perfectly elegant proof of
a mathematical theorem is a glorious thing, but it is not a hack. A robot that
convinces people that it is a mathematician by chaining together a plausible-
sounding but ultimately random series of phrases from the mathematical
literature is a hack. We celebrate hacks as a way of reminding ourselves that,
at some level, nearly every real world system is a hack. They work well but
not perfectly. They could be rewritten to be better, using a better language,
but they usually aren't. Try to keep laughing.

